# Rust on Amp Connectors



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

There was a leak in my trunk. Water got on my RF amp. you would think the fake gold coating over the screw and connector would help prevent this, but it didnt. I havent put my Box back in to see if it works still. Do any of you think this will hinder the power or quality of the bass? What do you recommend for this type of situtation?


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I wouldn't think it would hinder the power or quality of bass. I would say that it might not work. But if it does work, I don't think it would hinder anything. You might get let volts runnin to the amp, that's all I can think of.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Just clean up the connections with some vinegar.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea it was no biggy, it came right off, it wasnt rust that got into the connectors it was like surface rust that came right off. it was kinda odd to me, im just glad it came off with no problems.


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

JUST CLEAN THE CONNECTIONS WITH SOME SAND PAPER


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

CLEAN THE CONNECTIONS WITH SAND PAPER!!!!!!!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Just clean up the connections with some vinegar. *


 Did you use vinegar?


----------

